# the "Trainwreck"



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My buddy recently got married and felt that I was too generous with my gift of money, so he decided to buy me some new baits. He got me two of these things, and wow are they big! Has anyone else tried them yet?

The Trainwreck Spinnerbait next to a 20 oz. bottle of coke.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Lets see you throw that all day. You will be calling off work the next day.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Not with the Trinidad or Abu 7000i, those reels will wench that thing in! My 7000 pulls cowgirls with ease, this thing should be a piece of cake!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats a good looking bait! Do you know where he got them or did he make it? I agree that the Abu will not have a problem with it!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Jim, I've got the Essox Cobra double 10 spinnerbait.... I use a 6ft HVY rod to throw it- not a big deal, but it makes a hell of a racket flying through the air and landing.
I've tried it at the river with no success- But talk about a SLOOWWWW retrieve- Its a thumper!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The curious musky and the trainwreck....


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

They are on sale now in Cabela's Bargain Cave:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang Jim, that video footage is freakin AWESOME! I would like to know what the fish was so interested in up ahead of the lure. It seems the lead weight for it may have been a big black ball or something and that seem to garner the fish's interest more than the actual lure in that one video.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

That is sweet.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> That is sweet.


You must really be bored to be in this section!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Dang Jim, that video footage is freakin AWESOME! I would like to know what the fish was so interested in up ahead of the lure. It seems the lead weight for it may have been a big black ball or something and that seem to garner the fish's interest more than the actual lure in that one video.


I remember seeing that on a show a year or two ago. Can't recall what show though. If I remember correctly, he actually used a small downrigger and attached the camera and bait to. He also went over a shallow hump and left the ball down. It was really digging the bottom and the fish stayed in hot pursuit.


----------

